# Istick 30W, Nautilus Mini and Coils



## Rob Fisher (24/3/15)

As per normal I have a request from a stinky to convert... and as always things are out of stock! 

Any vendor in JHB have an iStick 30W, a Nautilus Mini and spare coils in stock? Also you will need to stock juice because the stinky needs everything!


----------



## LandyMan (24/3/15)

Hi Rob. We have the 20w and the rest of the requirement in stock


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/15)

LandyMan said:


> Hi Rob. We have the 20w and the rest of the requirement in stock



Thanks! Will pass on your details to him!


----------



## Tiaan (24/3/15)

Hi Rob we have everything, in Cape Town though.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/15)

Tiaan said:


> Hi Rob we have everything, in Cape Town though.



Thanks @Tiaan! The chap was hoping to drive somewhere in JHB and get the stuff and test some juices at the same time. I have convinced him to sign up to the forums tomorrow and do some research and get comfortable ordering online because that is the way forward!


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/3/15)

Also check out new stock at vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo Khan (30/3/15)

Hi Guys, I am looking for istick 30W, with a kangertech Sub tank . I am in Johannesburg , but coming to cape town on 15th April '
Please advise ?

Thanks


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/3/15)

@Mo Khan where in Jhb are you, and where in Cpt will you be?


----------



## Mo Khan (31/3/15)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper I am in randburg Cresta , and will be in Century city , for 2 days 
Thanks


----------

